# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  ایراد از متغیر های تعریف شده در برنامه در wamp server 2

## comptech

با سلام
قبلا برنامه ای نوشته بودم که در ویندوز xp  و با wamp 5 به خوبی کار می کرد ولی وقتی الان میخوام روی ویندوز 7 و با wamp server 2 اجراش کنم یه مشکلی وجود داره. در هر صفحه از برنامه از متغیر های تعریف شده ایراد میگیره. مثل پیام زیر :


*Notice*: Undefined variable: r in *C:\wamp\www\reza\login.php* on line *61*


ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## comptech

پس چرا هیچکسی راهنمایی نمیکنه؟

----------


## masoud_tamizy

یه نمونه از کدتو بذار !!! فکر می کنم اگه سوالتو تو بخش PHP می پرسیدی ، خیلی زودتر جواب می گرفتی !!!

----------

